# Ep4D v. OTA Update



## PhillySports (Nov 6, 2011)

I am sorry if there is already a post out there on this topic, I looked around and did not see one.

I am currently running a rooted, deodexed, self-debloated version of the EP4P with IMO kearnal with voodoo lagfix.

For those of you who have been on EP4P and switched to the OTA update, will I get better performance if I switch or should I just stay where I am?

Thanks for all, in advance, for you opinions.


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

It is the same rom, ota and ep4d are the same


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you use danelo's rom?
if you did you should get EE4 MODEMS and then update the EE4 modems to EP4D


----------



## charliebronson (Aug 15, 2011)

I think he means he's on EP4P right now.


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

I tried the EP4D modems and lost 4g all the time. I went back to EP4P and have constant 4g back.

danelo's rom is EP4D but has the EP4P modems.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

mshancock said:


> I tried the EP4D modems and lost 4g all the time. I went back to EP4P and have constant 4g back.
> 
> danelo's rom is EP4D but has the EP4P modems.


It has the EP4P CDMA modem, but the LTE modem is EP4D,


----------



## PhillySports (Nov 6, 2011)

charliebronson said:


> I think he means he's on EP4P right now.


Yes, I am sorry, I misspoke, I corrected my original post. I am currently on EP4P.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

mshancock said:


> I tried the EP4D modems and lost 4g all the time. I went back to EP4P and have constant 4g back.
> 
> danelo's rom is EP4D but has the EP4P modems.


what kernel and ROM were you on when you "tried the ep4D modems" ? One kernel doesn't necessarily interface well with another modem. You *will* get data drops and you probably will have gps problems as well when you mix'n'match.


----------



## BrianTX (Jun 17, 2011)

lane32x said:


> what kernel and ROM were you on when you "tried the ep4D modems" ? One kernel doesn't necessarily interface well with another modem. You *will* get data drops and you probably will have gps problems as well when you mix'n'match.


x2, found this out the hard way. I ended up going all the way back to ED1, and taking all the ota updates up to EP4D. Now GPS is working better than ever, and no more LTE dropping. Now using Infinity w/ ext4 kernel, and the phone has never been better.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

BrianTX said:


> x2, found this out the hard way. I ended up going all the way back to ED1, and taking all the ota updates up to EP4D. Now GPS is working better than ever, and no more LTE dropping. Now using Infinity w/ ext4 kernel, and the phone has never been better.


Wow. Why all the way back to ED1? Each OTA takes so long...I would have just gone to EE4 and gone from there (that's what I did a few days ago actually).


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

lane32x said:


> Wow. Why all the way back to ED1? Each OTA takes so long...I would have just gone to EE4 and gone from there (that's what I did a few days ago actually).


yeah no need to go back before EE4


----------

